# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The SUNSHINE LIST (Media Contacts in Florida): Starting NOW until February 1

## basecommand

TV

*WESH 2 News* Orlando, FL
wall 47,545 likes
http://www.wesh.com/
News tips: wesh2news@gmail.com 407-645-2222

*NBC2 News* Fort Myers, FL
wall 24,224 likes
http://www.nbc-2.com/category/227597...ics-in-florida
Newsroom: (239) 939-6223

*Fox 4* Cape Coral, FL (Fort Myers)
wall 13,062 likes
http://www.fox4now.com/news/national
News tips: news@fox4now.com 239-574-3636
Eric Maze News Director: emaze@fox4now.com

*WINK News* Fort Myers, FL
WALL 5,635 likes
http://www.winknews.com/Politics
Newsroom: (239) 344-5000 News tips: assignments@winktv.com

*ABC7 News* Fort Myers, FL
WALL 5,113 likes
http://www.abc-7.com/
239-939-2020 comments@abc-7.com

*WCJB TV20 News* Gainesville, FL
WALL 1,014 likes

*Gainesville Television Network (NBC9, CBS4, MY11)* Gainesville, FL
WALL 1,501 likes
*POLL* >>> http://www.mygtn.tv/ (Bachmann, Romney, Gingrich leading)

*First Coast News* Jacksonville, FL
WALL 35,757 likes
*POLL* >>> http://www.firstcoastnews.com/news/p...s/default.aspx
(may not be functioning properly)
News Department Phone: (904) 633-8808 news@firstcoastnews.com

*CBS Miami* Miama, FL
WALL 10,177 likes
http://miami.cbslocal.com/campaign12/
News Stories: wfornews@wfor.cbs.com Phone: Miami-Dade (305) 639-4500
Broward (954) 463-6397

*WLRN Public Radio and Television* Miami, FL
WALL 3,766 likes

*WPLG Local 10* Pembroke Park, FL (Miami)
WALL 40,423 likes
www.local10.com/
News: Share@Local10.com (954) 364-2500

*WSVN-TV* Miami, FL
wall 26,996 likes
www.wsvn.com
Story Suggestion: newsdesk@wsvn.com, or call us at 305-795-2777

*NBC Miami* Miami, FL
wall 30,662 likes
http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/politic...sion-2012.html

*Fox 35 WOFL* Ocala, FL
wall 34,698 likes
http://www.myfoxorlando.com/subindex/news/politics
News Tips: 866-55-FOX35 online form

*WFTV Channel 9* Orlando, FL
wall 16,741 likes
http://www.wftv.com/s/news/election/
Contact Newsroom: online form

*WKMG Local 6* Orlando, FL
wall 23,503 likes
www.clickorlando.com
Contact: 407-521-1200 News tips: newstips@clickorlando.com

*WPBF News 25* Palm Beach Gardens, FL
wall 16,429 likes
http://www.wpbf.com/politics/index.html
Phone:  561-694-2525 
Form: http://www.wpbf.com/station/index.html

*WJHG-TV* Panama City Beach, FL
WALL 4,982 likes
www.wjhg.com/
Have a news tip? Call: 850-234-7777 or email news@wjhg.com

*WMBB-TV* Panama City, FL
WALL 6,793 likes
www.wmbb.com
wmbbnews@wmbb.com 850-763-6000

*WEAR ABC 3* Pensacola, FL
WALL 41,695 likes
www.weartv.com/
news@weartv.com 850-456-3333

*10 News* Saint Petersburg, FL
WALL 14,064 likes
http://www.wtsp.com/news/national/default.aspx
Call us with your news tips: 727-577-8550 online form

*WCTV.tv* Tallahassee, FL
wall 11,491 likes
www.wctv.tv
Contact: 850-893-6666 news@wctv.tv

*WTXL* Tallahassee Midway, FL
wall 3,960 likes
http://www.wtxl.com/content/election2012/default.aspx
(850) 893-3127 abc27news@wtxl.tv

*Bay News 9* Tampa, FL
wall 28,491 likes
http://www.baynews9.com/politics
News Desk: 888-437-1239 Story Ideas: online form
*Political Connections*  - Bay News 9 TV Show on Sundays @ 11am & 8pm
wall 1,467 likes

*WFLA-TV 8 ON YOUR SIDE* Tampa, FL
WALL 10,572 likes
http://www2.tbo.com/news/politics/
(813) 221-5708 Story Tips: online form

*ABC Action News - WFTS/TV* Tampa, FL
WALL 43,321 likes
http://www.abcactionnews.com/subindex/news/political
newstips@abcactionnews.com 813-354-2828

*WFLX FOX 29* West Palm Beach, FL
WALL 3,871 likes
http://www.wflx.com/
Email Programming: bbillens@wflx.com 
News Tips: (561) 653-5700

*CBS 12 News* West Palm Beach, FL
wall 7,789 likes
*POLL* >>> http://www.cbs12.com/
newstips@cbs12.com
NEWS 12 newsroom: 561-881-0796

*WPTV* West Palm Beach, FL
wall 42,678 likes
http://www.wptv.com/subindex/news/political
WPTV Newsroom: (561) 653-5700
online form

Radio

*Z88.3 FM* Altamonte Springs, FL (Christian Contemporary)
http://zradio.org/
Studio: 407-682-8888
Email Z-Crew: online form

*Oyster Radio | WOYS 100.5 FM* Apalachicola, FL (Adult Contemporary)
http://www.oysterradio.com/
Phone:  850-670-8450
Bonnie Gomes (Owner/President):  bgomes@oysterradio.com
Jason Harrop (Marketing & Promotions Director): jharrop@oysterradio.com
Kate Gomes (Office Manager): kgomes@oysterradio.com
Michael Allen (Program Director):   manager@oysterradio.com
Colonel Billy D (Program Director): billydenton@oysterradio.com

*WBF 1130 AM* Bartow, FL (Oldies)
http://wwbf.com/
Contact: online form

*US1 104.1 FM* Big Pine Key, FL (Greatest Hits)
http://www.us1radio.com/
Bill Becker, News Director: news@us1radio.com
Erika Bowman, Program Director: Erika@US1radio.com

*1490 WWPR* Bradenton, FL (News/Talk)
http://www.1490wwpr.com/
Studio call-in line: (941) 745-1490
Valerie, General Manger: manager@1490wwpr.com

*WWJB 1450 AM* Brooksville, FL (Talk)
http://www.wwjb.com/
Business Office: 1-352-796-7469
Studio Talk Lines: 1-352-796-7272
bill@wwjb.com, barbara@wwjb.com, peggy@wwjb.com, bob@wwjb.com, jrs@wwjb.com, bpenrod@wwjb.com, steve@wwjb.com

*La Ley 99.5* Clewiston, FL (West Palm Beach) (Country) 
WALL 1,559 likes
http://www.wafcfm.com/
laley@wafcfm.com

*News Talk WMMB 1240 1350* Cocoa, FL (News/Talk)
WALL 630 likes
*POLL* >>> http://www.wmmbam.com/main.html
Bill Mick Live (321) 768-1240 billmicklive@clearchannel.com
Ken Holiday, Operations Director: kenholiday@clearchannel.com
Laurie Reid, Human Resource Manager: lauriereid@clearchannel.com

*the joy FM 88.1 91.5* Sarasota, FL (Christian Contemporary)
WALL 27,602 likes
florida.thejoyfm.com
Studio Line: 941-753-9547 or toll free 1-800-456-8910
thejoyfm@thejoyfm.com

*WAVS 1170 AM* Davie, FL (Tropical)
www.wavs1170.com
STUDIOS
Broward: 954-792-1170
Dade: 305-948-1170
Tollfree: 1-888-854-9660
Winston Barnes, News Director: 954-584-1170 newsguywb@hotmail.com

*The Cornerstone WJLU* Daytona Beach, FL (Christian)
wjlu@wjlu.org

*WGCU Public Media* Fort Myers, FL (Jazz)
WALL 805 likes
http://www.wgcu.org/
Rick Johnson, General Manager
rjohnson@wgcu.org
Phone: 239.590.7072

*96.9 WINK FM* Fort Myers, FL (Adult Contemporary)
www.winkfm.com/
Program Director: theboss@winkfm.com

*News Talk 1260 WFTW* Fort Walton Beach, FL (News/Talk)
WALL 98 likes
www.wftw.com/
Studio Call-In/Contest Line: (850)664-1260 
E-Mail Address: ken@wftw.com 

*105.5 The Wolf* Fort Walton Beach, FL (Country)
WALL 2,641 likes
http://www.wyzb.com/
Studio Line: (850) 244-1055
Lisa@wyzb.com, barp@wyzb.com, diamonddan@wyzb.com, skip@wyzb.com, Kvarn@wyzb.com, Cody@wyzb.com, blair@wyzb.com

*93.7 K COUNTRY* Gainesville, FL (Country)
WALL 14,056 likes
http://www.937kcountry.com/
Jocks: (Mr. Bob) ncfmrbob@earthlink.net, (Kathy) kathy@937kcountry.com, (Lewis) lstokes93@aol.com, (Big Red) bred93@aol.com, (Doug) mrock937@aol.com, (Rachel) Rachelmarisay@yahoo.com

*The Sky 97.3 FM News Talk* Gainesville, FL (News/Talk)
www.thesky973.com
Talk Line: 877-975-9825
jwier@entercom.com,  chip@671mrpc.com,  janderson@entercom.com, brose@entercom.com, tjhart@entercom.com, dickoneil@entercom.com

*La Clasica 92.3 FM* Hialeah, FL (Spanish)
www.clasica92fm.com
info@clasica92fm.com

*Radio Fiesta 96.9 FM 1380 AM*
la1380@radiofiesta.com

*95.1 WAPE Jacksonville's #1 Hit Music Station* Jacksonville, FL (Top 40)
WALL 21,271 likes
Studio Lines: (904) 340-9595 or (800) 475-9595
Kane, Program Director: kane@wape.com (904) 245-8500

*WCGL AM 1360 Where Christ Gets Lifted* Jacksonville, FL (Religious)
Request Line: (904) 766-9285
info@wcgl1360.com

*99.9 Gator Country Jacksonvilles New #1 for Country* FL
www.999gatorcountry.com
Phone: 904.727.9696
Chuck Beck, Program Director: cbeck@rendabroadcasting.com

*WJCT Public Radio* Jacksonville, FL
www.wjct.org
audienceservices@wjct.org Audience Services: 904.358.6360
Scott Kim, News Director: skim@wjct.org

*91.7 The Promise* Jacksonville, FL (Religion)
fm88.org
Contest/Request Line: 904.642.3688
contact@fm88.org

*WOKV News/Talk Radio* Jacksonville, FL
WALL 5,251 likes
www.wokv.com
news@wokv.com
Rich Jones, News Director: rich.jones@coxradio.com (904) 245-8570

*TALK 1430 WLKF* Lakeland, FL (News Talk)
http://www.wlkf.com/contactUs.aspx

*WCIF 106.3 FM* Melbourne, FL (Religious)
Phone: 321 725-9243
Toll Free: 877 725-9243 
info@wcif.com
martha@wcif.com

*WFIT 89.5 FM Public Radio for the Space Coast* Melbourne, FL (NPR)
WALL 1,207 likes
wfit@fit.edu 
321-674-8950

*News Radio WIOD 610AM 100.3 FM* Miami, FL (News/Talk)
WALL 3,468 likes
www.wiod.com
KCharles@ccmiami.com
(866) 610-NEWS (6397)

*Radio Luz 1360 AM* Miami, FL (News/Talk, in Spanish)
Telefono: 305-644-0800 
http://www.1360wkat.com/contactus.asp

*KDKR 91.3 FM* Orlando, FL (Christian)
www.kdkr.org/
Jerry Kotzman, Program Director: jerry@kdkr.org
817.831.9130 Phone
877.588.9130 Toll Free

*WFLA 540 AM* Orlando, FL (News/Talk)
www.540wfla.com
WALL 842 likes
407-916-5400; 1-866-916-5400
Katherine Brown, Program Director: katherinebrown@clearchannel.com

*RUMBA 100.3 FM Orgullo Latino* Orlando, FL (Spanish)
www.rumba100.com
407.916.1003 or 1.888.978.1003
Director de Programación: Raymond Torres
raymondtorres@rumba100.com

*WLSS NEWS TALK 930 AM* Sarasota, FL
www.wlssradio.com
bcarl@salemtampa.com, drivetime@salemtampa.com

*Newsradio 970 WFLA* Tampa, FL
WALL 4,931 likes
http://www.970wfla.com/pages/all-politics.html
Contact the studio: Hillsborough: 813-990-9352 Pinellas: 727-461-9352 Toll-Free: 800-969-9352
Office Contact: Newsroom: 813-831-9797
webmaster@970wfla.com

*1250 AM WHNZ Impact Radio* Tampa, FL (Business News)
WALL 300 likes
Newsroom: 813-831-9797

*WTAN-AM 1340 Tampa Bay* Tampa, FL (Talk)
www.tantalk1340.com/
WTAN Studio Call-in Line: (727) 441-3000
lola@tantalk1340.com 

*98ROCK Tampa Bay* Tampa Bay, FL (Rock)
WALL 23,257 likes
Contact the studio: Hillsborough: 813-990-0098 Pinellas: 727-572-0098 Toll Free: 800-737-0098

*1230 WBZT The Talk Station* West Palm Beach, FL (News)
www.wbzt.com
Studio: 1-561-844-6167
Nationwide Toll-free: 1-800-889-0267
kenharris@clearchannel.com

*850 WFTL* West Palm Beach, FL (News/Talk)
*POLL* >>> www.850wftl.com
James Crystal Radio, Inc. Ph: 954-315-1515

*News Radio 1290 WJNO* West Palm Beach, FL (News/Talk)
www.wjno.com
Email/Call Hosts: jimhedwards@clearchannel.com, brianmudd@clearchannel.com, joelmalkin@clearchannel.com
Studio call in number:  561-844-WJNO (9566)

*WLVJ 1040 The Christian Voice* West Palm Beach, FL (Religion)
jamescrystalholdings.com
Jerry Kiefer, Station Manager: jkiefer@jamescrystal.com 954-315-1540 

Various

*Florida for Ron Paul 2012* wall 3,125 likes
*Florida for Ron Paul* WALL 2,178 likes

*South Florida Youth For Ron Paul* wall 211 likes
*Central Florida Youth for Ron Paul 2012* WALL 236 likes

*Ron Paul 2012 Jacksonville* Group 64 members

*Republican Party of Florida* wall 8,357 likes
*Florida Democratic Party* wall 6,267 likes

*Republican Party of Miami Dade County* Group 522 members
*Jacksonville Young Republicans* Group 1,109 members
*Ron Paul 2012 Task Force* Tampa Group 41 members

*Florida Politics* WALL 1,010 likes

*Official Florida TEA Party* Group 1,628 members
*Florida Tea Party "Official"* Group 563 members
*Central Florida Tea Party* Group 151 members
*Central Florida Tea Party Council* Group 99 members

*South Florida Tea Party* (Palm Beach, Broward, Dade Counties) wall 2,921 likes
*North East Florida Tea Party* WALL 1,163 likes
*Florida Tea Party* WALL 569 likes

*University of Miami* WALL 156,597 likes Coral Gables, FL
*The University of Tampa* WALL 12,727 likes
*Florida State University* WALL 12,994 likes Tallahassee, FL
*University of North Florida* WALL 5,550 likes Jacksonville, FL

*Occupy Tallahassee* WALL 6,164 likes

*Tampa, FL* WALL 44,915 likes
*Miami* WALL 13,469 likes

POLL >>> www2.hernandotoday.com/ (losing to Romney)
POLL >>> www.captivacurrent.com/ (losing to Romney)
POLL >>> www.southlakepress.com/ (losing to Romney)
POLL >>> www.sun-sentinel.com/news/nationworld/ (Like a BOSS)
POLL >>> www.dailycommercial.com/ (close, but not winning)
POLL >>> www.lehighacrescitizen.com/ (losing)
POLL >>> www.naplesnews.com/
POLL >>> www.palatkadailynews.com (losing to Romney and Newt)
POLL >>> www.tcpalm.com
POLL >>> www.island-reporter.com

Mega Churches

*First Baptist Church of Orlando* Orlando, FL (SBC)
www.firstorlando.com
7000 avg. attendance
David Uth, Senior Pastor: daviduth@firstorlando.com 407-514-4204
Sandi Mathis, Executive Assistance: sandimathis@firstorlando.com 407-514-4232  
Ashley Gravenstein, Executive Assistant: AshleyGravenstein@firstorlando.com 407-514-4204

*Cavalry Chapel* Fort Lauderdale, FL (CAL)
WALL 16,660 likes
15,921 avg. attendance
Pastor Bob Coy WALL 5,647 likes

*Flamingo Road Baptist Church* Cooper City, FL (SBC)
8500 avg. attendance
WALL 6,621 likes

*Celebration Church* Jacksonville, FL (NONDENOM)
7,218 avg. att.
Stovall Weems, Lead Pastor: WALL 6,706 likes

*Christ Fellowship* Palmetto Bay, FL (SBC)
cfmiami.org 
2000 avg att.
Rick Blackwood, Lead Pastor: baubrey@cfmiami.org

*Calvary Chapel Melbourne* West Melbourne, FL
10,000 avg. att.
WALL 3,436 likes
mail@calvaryccm.com

*Calvary Chapel Kendall* Miami, FL (CAL)
WALL 3,524 likes
4500 avg. att.

*Faith Assembly of God* Orlando, FL (AG)
faithassembly.org/
3094 avg. att. 
info@faithassembly.org

*Christ Fellowship* Palm Beach, FL (NONDENOM)
16,500 avg. att.
WALL 10,260 likes

*Without Walls International Church* Tampa, FL (NONDENOM)
5000 avg. att.
WALL 4,992 likes

*Northland, A Church Distributed* Longwood, FL (NONDENOM)
northlandchurch.net
10,263 avg. att.
marie.price@northlandchurch.net

*Olive Baptist Church* Pensacola, FL (SBC)
2,750 avg. att.
WALL 2,153 likes

*Mandarin Christian Church* Jacksonville, FL
3,612 avg. att
Jason Cullum, Lead Pastor: JasonC@CContheWeb.com
Jackie Boivin, Asst. to Lead Pastor: JackieB@CContheWeb.com

*Tomoka Christian Church* Ormond Beach, FL
2,300 avg. att.
WALL 1,308 likes

tv
wesh2news@gmail.com, news@fox4now.com, emaze@fox4now.com, assignments@winktv.com, comments@abc-7.com, news@firstcoastnews.com, wfornews@wfor.cbs.com, Share@Local10.com, newsdesk@wsvn.com, newstips@clickorlando.com, news@wjhg.com, wmbbnews@wmbb.com, news@weartv.com, news@wctv.tv, abc27news@wtxl.tv, newstips@abcactionnews.com, bbillens@wflx.com, newstips@cbs12.com

radio
bgomes@oysterradio.com, jharrop@oysterradio.com, kgomes@oysterradio.com, manager@oysterradio.com, billydenton@oysterradio.com, news@us1radio.com, Erika@US1radio.com, manager@1490wwpr.com, bill@wwjb.com, barbara@wwjb.com, peggy@wwjb.com, bob@wwjb.com, jrs@wwjb.com, bpenrod@wwjb.com, steve@wwjb.com, laley@wafcfm.com, billmicklive@clearchannel.com, kenholiday@clearchannel.com, lauriereid@clearchannel.com, thejoyfm@thejoyfm.com, newsguywb@hotmail.com, wjlu@wjlu.org, rjohnson@wgcu.org, theboss@winkfm.com, ken@wftw.com, Lisa@wyzb.com, barp@wyzb.com, diamonddan@wyzb.com, skip@wyzb.com, Kvarn@wyzb.com, Cody@wyzb.com, blair@wyzb.com, ncfmrbob@earthlink.net, kathy@937kcountry.com, lstokes93@aol.com, bred93@aol.com, mrock937@aol.com, Rachelmarisay@yahoo.com, jwier@entercom.com,  chip@671mrpc.com,  janderson@entercom.com, brose@entercom.com, tjhart@entercom.com, dickoneil@entercom.com, info@clasica92fm.com, la1380@radiofiesta.com, kane@wape.com, info@wcgl1360.com, cbeck@rendabroadcasting.com, skim@wjct.org, contact@fm88.org, news@wokv.com, rich.jones@coxradio.com, info@wcif.com, martha@wcif.com, wfit@fit.edu, KCharles@ccmiami.com, jerry@kdkr.org, katherinebrown@clearchannel.com, raymondtorres@rumba100.com, bcarl@salemtampa.com, drivetime@salemtampa.com, webmaster@970wfla.com, lola@tantalk1340.com, kenharris@clearchannel.com, jimhedwards@clearchannel.com, brianmudd@clearchannel.com, joelmalkin@clearchannel.com,  jkiefer@jamescrystal.com

mega church
daviduth@firstorlando.com, sandimathis@firstorlando.com, AshleyGravenstein@firstorlando.com, baubrey@cfmiami.org, mail@calvaryccm.com, info@faithassembly.org, marie.price@northlandchurch.net, JasonC@CContheWeb.com, JackieB@CContheWeb.com

----------


## jtbraine

wow good work

----------


## nc4rp

wow. i went and hit all those polls. will use rest of the info in your post after i think of an attack plan, maybe send them all one video and a 1 paragraph.

----------


## Brick-in-the-Wall

Wow! Outstanding work!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Very diligent!!


Florida has two stations that are owned by Ben Swann's employer, Raycom Media. They are employee-owned. Definitely try to hit them up.....

----------


## Barrex

I am glad that this is made for Florida too(we had one for SC too). But this is just start. Now we need people contacting those stations and getting involved.

How about someone makes email message with Ron Pauls youtube videos, ads, positions and prophecies that came true etc. and sends that email to all stations in Florida? If just 1 decides to make story about it it would be worth it.

----------


## RonPaulMyPresident

(Miami - January 27, 2012) Endorse Liberty, a political action committee supporting Ron Paul for President, announced today that it has purchased multiple 30 minute prime time slots on Florida's WHDT TV, the largest independent broadcaster in Florida and America's first HD network, to air a special program in advance of the Florida Republican primary. The special features short films about the candidate, including "Blowback," which outlines Ron Paul's foreign and military policy for America.

"Blowback" sheds new light on the last 50 years of U.S. policy and explains why U.S. troops overwhelmingly support Paul's campaign. For Endorse Liberty, known for its humorous depictions of Presidential candidates on YouTube, this television special marks an unprecedented TV buy as well as a stark departure from its comedic roots.

"The other candidates prefer to talk down to Americans in 15- and 30-second sound bites. Ron Paul's message is too important to get lost in that kind of ridiculous shouting. 'Blowback' takes the time to carefully detail the truth of what Americans need to know about our country's foreign policy," said Stephen Oskoui of Endorse Liberty. "We like to have fun on our YouTube 'Fake Politicians' Channel', but when American lives are at stake, we -- like Ron Paul -- are critically serious. After watching 'Blowback' viewers will be better informed, and personally moved to help strengthen America at the ballot box."

For a TV audience tired of tuning in to the History Channel only to be confronted by shows about pawn shops and Big Foot, Endorse Liberty's Ron Paul special explains clearly and concisely how U.S. policy since the 1950s has led to the current war on terror and how our current foreign policy makes Americans less safe.

Viewers will be shocked by much of the program's content, learning the truth about**:

"blowback" -- unintended consequences of foreign policy
the unprecedented escalation of military spending in recent years, and
why U.S. military troops donate five times more to Ron Paul than to Mitt Romney, Newt Gingrich and Rick Santorum combined.
"Ron Paul is known for his sound economic policies and his prediction of the banking crises, but few people know Paul is overwhelmingly supported by the troops who have volunteered to defend our great country, rather than the lobbyists who back the other candidates. While Newt Gingrich calls himself a historian, Ron Paul is the only candidate with actual history on his side," continued Oskoui. "We believe that when presented with facts and not just sound bites, the intelligence and common sense of Florida's voters will prevail. If you really listen to the troops -- not the lobbyists and not the politicians -- you'll see that defending Americans in America, according to the Constitution, is really the strongest path forward for us all."

Endorse Liberty's TV special will begin airing on WHDT TV Friday, January 27, 2012 at 10:00 PM EST, with replays on Saturday, January 28 and Sunday, January 29 and Monday, January 30 at 9:00 PM EST. Check www.EndorseLiberty.com for additional airings. Viewers outside of Florida can watch the program for free at www.YouTube.com/EndorseLiberty.

WHDT is the largest independent broadcaster in Florida, reaching more than 1 million subscriber households and 3.5 million viewers in St. Lucie, Martin, Palm Beach, Broward and Miami-Dade counties. WHDT Miami and WHDT West Palm Beach were the first stations in America to being broadcasting in HD. WHDT airs on Comcast 438 in HD and Comcast 17 in Standard definition; AT&T 1044 HD and 44 Standard.


About Endorse Liberty

Endorse Liberty is an alliance of entrepreneurs, inventors and creators who have come together to promote the cause of liberty as the founding principle that powers America.

Liberty is the foundation of American culture. We believe America can regain its place as the world's role model. We endorse and promote leaders who champion liberty.

Press Contact

press@endorseliberty.com


Please endorse Ron Paul (http://www.endorseliberty.com/ronpaul) and donate to Endorse Liberty (http://www.endorseliberty.com/donate.php) so we can buy advertising and make more videos like this. Endorse Liberty is not authorized by any candidate or candidate's committee.

----------


## maxxgraphix

Besides contacting the media and asking to do articles about Paul, just click on the website links. Find articles about the election and post comments on them for people to read.
So for an article about Newt, post something like Newt is not a conservative. Search YouTube for Ron Paul to find the truth.

If we can spread the word, create this lists we can turn all the Newt / Romney articles into leads for Ron Paul. Most people that actually do the research will see the lies and support Paul.

If we had 5000 people posting 5 comments each on local news sites right before a primary, it could be hugh! The comments are typically wide open and waiting for Pro Ron Paul comments. People do read them. There are many that will simply vote because they have been told Romney or Newt is the best to beat Obama. They are easily changed when the truth is presented.

----------


## Barrex

I repeat:

"But this is just start. Now we need people contacting those stations and getting involved."

This failed just like SC list. Sorry. I hope people will learn form this and improve in other states.

----------


## TheViper

Wish I saw this earlier.  I could have added 5 TV stations, several radio, newspaper and Facebook pages all for Jacksonville.

----------


## basecommand

Right on... The Florida list had way more contact info than the South Carolina list, yet received way less views. There's a new "Michigan" list up very short and sweet... maybe easier for us to focus on.

----------

